# Asus P5Q-E [Fragen]



## eSpox (14. November 2008)

*Board:*

Da das P5Q-E deutlich andere Treiber wie das P5Q hat und ich auch das Erste Mal auf SoundMax stoße habe ich dazu folgende Fragen:

-Wo finde ich die aktuellen Treiber von Soundmax?

-Bei Intel gibt es 2 Chipsatz Treiber (a) Für Entwickler oder versierter Nutzer (b) ?normal? Dann nehm ich den normalen oder?

-Auf der Treber CD findet man einen Marvell Sata Treiber. Ich hätte gerne den aktuellesten doch finde ich auf der de.asus.com Seite 3 verschiedene. Welchen soll ich nehmen? Wo kann ich sehen welchen ich benötige?

Zur verfügung stehen:

Marvell 61xx Raid Driver V1.2.0.60 for Windows 32/64XP,32/64 Vista.                                                                                                                                                                 

oder

Marvell 88SE6111 SATA Controller Driver V1.2.0.57 for Windows XP/Vista & 64bit XP/Vista.                                                                                                                                                                 

oder

Marvell 6121 SATA Driver V1.2.0.57 for Windows XP & 64bit XP & 32/64bit Vista.
1. Enable support for HitachiGST drives under DriverXpert                                                                                                                                                                 

-Overclocked hat mir von guten Functionen vom P5Q-E erzählt. Gibt es im Bios Functionen die mein System optimieren können?

--



*Sorage Manager(Intel):*

-Was macht der Storage Manager von Intel? Brauche Ich Ihn?

-Ich habe gehört das es derbe Probleme damit geben kann. Ich muss so wieso nochmal neu Installieren daher bräuchte ich ne kurze Anleitung. Es heißt das man die Festplatte nicht umstellen darf wenn mans chon ein OS drauf hat oder so


----------



## Robär (14. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> *Board:*
> 
> Da das P5Q-E deutlich andere Treiber wie das P5Q hat und ich auch das Erste Mal auf SoundMax stoße habe ich dazu folgende Fragen:
> 
> -Wo finde ich die aktuellen Treiber von Soundmax?



Also die Chips kommen von Analog Devices, aber ich find mich auf der HP von denen überhaupt nicht zurecht, musst ma selber schauen.



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> -Bei Intel gibt es 2 Chipsatz Treiber (a) Für Entwickler oder versierter Nutzer (b) ?normal? Dann nehm ich den normalen oder?



Jup den normalen.



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> -Auf der Treber CD findet man einen Marvell Sata Treiber. Ich hätte gerne den aktuellesten doch finde ich auf der de.asus.com Seite 3 verschiedene. Welchen soll ich nehmen? Wo kann ich sehen welchen ich benötige?
> 
> Zur verfügung stehen:
> 
> ...



Ich glaube der oberste ist der richtige, falsche Treiber lassen sich auch nicht installieren, also kannst du ruhig probieren.



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> -Overclocked hat mir von guten Functionen vom P5Q-E erzählt. Gibt es im Bios Functionen die mein System optimieren können?



Die Einstellungen sind im Prinzip gleich. Optimieren wirst du da nicht viel können.



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> *Sorage Manager(Intel):*
> 
> -Was macht der Storage Manager von Intel? Brauche Ich Ihn?
> 
> -Ich habe gehört das es derbe Probleme damit geben kann. Ich muss so wieso nochmal neu Installieren daher bräuchte ich ne kurze Anleitung. Es heißt das man die Festplatte nicht umstellen darf wenn mans chon ein OS drauf hat oder so



Jup brauchen tust du ihn. Der verwaltet wie der Name schon sagt deine Laufwerke.

Was meinst du mit Festplatte umstellen?


----------



## eSpox (14. November 2008)

Zu Marvell:

Wenn ich den Pc starte steht oben nach dem Boot-Logo:

88SE61XX Adapter Marvell kann man daran ablesen oder ist das der Ethernet?
Auf der CD steht nur Marvell XX Sata Treiber.

Wenn ja brauch ich dann den Marvell 61xx Raid Driver V1.2.0.60 for Windows 32/64XP,32/64 Vista. auch noch?


----------



## Robär (14. November 2008)

Puh dann nimm den 88SE61XX, aber ich hab da auch nicht wirklich die Peilung. Den für Ethernet bräuchtest du aber definitiv.


----------



## eSpox (14. November 2008)

> Ich glaube ich nehm bei der Sata Sache einfach die Treiber von der CD. Kann ich ja nichts falsch machen und so alt dürften sie ja auch nicht sein!


 
Ich habe aber ganz andere Probleme:

Immer wenn ich das Inf von Intel für den Chipsatz installieren möchte, bekomme ich die Meldung ' Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten und die...muss abgebrochen werden'. Die Meldung kommt nachdem ich im Tab(das erscheint)von der ISA-Brücke auf Ferig stellen gedrückt habe!


----------



## Robär (14. November 2008)

Uff, das ist jetzt richtig blöd. Ich hab auch echt keine Ahnung 

Würde wahrscheinlich die Treiber von CD mal testen und die dann auch benutzen.


----------



## eSpox (14. November 2008)

Ich will das alles funktioniert. Wenn das Inf Update jetzt wieder nichts geht dann flipp ich aus.

Hab den Screenshot angehängt. Dannach sagt er das ein Unbekannter Fehler aufgetreten ist!

Dannach muss ich das Inf Update wieder starten dann macht es an dem Punkt weiter wo es aufgehört hat und läuft durch. 
*Habe jetzt Angst das was nicht instaliert wurde oder fehlerhaft ist*


----------



## eSpox (14. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Ich will das alles funktioniert. Wenn das Inf Update jetzt wieder nichts geht dann flipp ich aus.
> 
> Hab den Screenshot angehängt. Dannach sagt er das ein Unbekannter Fehler aufgetreten ist!
> 
> ...


 
Habe jetzt nochmal formatiert und die Treiber von der CD genommen. Dort Das Gleiche! Es erscheint ein Tab das die Hardware zur ISA Standard Brücke erfolgreich installiert wurde. In der Zeit geht die Instalation nicht weiter bis ich auf Fertig Stellen im Tab geklickt habe. Doch dann wird die Instalation abgebrochen da ein unbekannter Fehler aufgetreten ist!

Das hatte ich mit dem P5Q Pro was ich wieder umgetauscht habe auch! Was ist das?

Muss ich bei P5Q Boards vorher was installieren, damit ich das instalieren kann?
Hat es mit dem USB 2.0 Update zutun, was nur bei Asus auf der Treiber CD ist?

HILFE!


----------



## Robär (14. November 2008)

Hast du alle Service Packs und Updates drauf?


----------



## eSpox (14. November 2008)

Ich habe formatiert und W-Lan Treiber,

Habe dann das von intel.com runtergeladen und wollte es installieren, sonst noch nichts gemacht.


----------



## Robär (14. November 2008)

Ok dann installier vorerst alle Service Packs und Updates und dann die Treiber von den Homepages.


----------



## eSpox (14. November 2008)

SP2 is ja so schon drauf, meinste die Microsoft Windows Updates?


----------



## eSpox (14. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> SP2 is ja so schon drauf, meinste die Microsoft Windows Updates?


 
So habe jetzt SP3 alle Updates(von Microsoft über Auto Update + Seite) sonst noch was? Weil wenn ich das mit dem Chipset versuche muss ich immer wieder formatieren weil man das nicht wieder deinstallieren kann!

Sagt einfach am Besten was ich jetzt ganz genau machen soll!


----------



## riedochs (14. November 2008)

Erstmal ein Image ziehen, dann ist probieren recht gefahrlos.


----------



## eSpox (14. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Image ziehen, dann ist probieren recht gefahrlos.


Danke dir, 

Tatsächlich es lag an dem Update. Habe nun SP3 drauf + die Updates und es ging, lief problemlos durch!

*Wichtige Frage an alle +Riedholz:*

1.) 



> Auf der Treber CD findet man einen Marvell Sata Treiber. Ich hätte gerne den aktuellesten doch finde ich auf der de.asus.com Seite 3 verschiedene. Welchen soll ich nehmen? Wo kann ich sehen welchen ich benötige?
> 
> Zur verfügung stehen:
> 
> ...


 
Einer ne Idee welcher? Wenn das System startet steht nach dem Boot-Logo oben 88SE61XX vll. hilft es euch ja!
Wenn es der were bräuchte ich den Anderen auch noch? Soweit ich weiß ist es ja u.A wegen den spezielen Controllern neben den Sata Steckern aufm Board.

2.) Wo zum Teufel nochmal hat SoundMax seine Treiber versteckt
Die Seite ist ja mal einfach die Schlechteste von allen!

3.) Wofür brauch ich den Storeage Manager? Jeder redet davon aber hä?


----------



## Robär (14. November 2008)

1. Mach nen Image und bügel den 88SE61XX drauf

2. Jup blöder gehts nimmer, nimm den von der CD

3. Genau wissen was der tut - ka, aber installier ihn einfach


----------



## eSpox (14. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> 1. Mach nen Image und bügel den 88SE61XX drauf
> 
> 2. Jup blöder gehts nimmer, nimm den von der CD
> 
> 3. Genau wissen was der tut - ka, aber installier ihn einfach


 
1.) Wie mach ich nen Image?

1a) Selbst wenn der passt woher soll ich wissen das ich den anderen noch brauche?

2.) Storeage Manager: Intel® Matrix Storage Manager Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager

Sag mir, den 1ten doer 2ten Download?(Cd oder enu.ExE?)

Einfach installieren? Ohne zu wissen was er macht?


----------



## Robär (14. November 2008)

1.) Google ist dein Freund  einfach nach Image Progis suchen

2.) ich hab den enu installiert und der läuft wunderbar


----------



## eSpox (15. November 2008)

So sieht es jetzt aus:

+ Ich werde gleich den Windows finalerweise neu formatieren und installieren

+Es gibt keine Probleme mehr beim Installieren von Chipsatz usw.

*+Es gibt nur noch folgende Fragen zu beantworten:*

*1.) Welchen Sata Treiber?(de.asus.com stehen 3 verschiedene)*


> Auf der de.asus.com Seite gibt 3 Sata Treiber, welchen brauche ich? Auf der Install CD ist nur der Name Sata XX Treiber daher weiß ich nicht welchen ich wählen soll.
> Wenn ich den PC starte steht oben nach dem Boot-Logo
> Marvell 88SE61.XX Adapter vll. hilft das dir.
> 
> ...


 

*2.) Warum brauch man den Soreage Manager? Ist es gewährlich?*


----------



## eSpox (15. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> So sieht es jetzt aus:
> 
> + Ich werde gleich den Windows finalerweise neu formatieren und installieren
> 
> ...



Ich muss irgentwas vergessen haben zu installieren, im Geräte Manager ist noch ein Fragezeichen mit:

Intel(R) ICH10R LPC Interface Controller - 3A16


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Ich habe hier keinen Plan. Kannst du mir noch mal in kurzen Sätzen erklären, wo dein Problem jetzt ist?


----------



## eSpox (15. November 2008)

1.) Ich kann den Chipsatz Treiber von Intel.com nur installieren wenn ich vorher alle Windows Updates drauf habe. Sonst sagt er mir ab einen bestimmten Punkt das ein Unbekannter Fehler aufgetreten ist.(Von CD Oder Von Intel.com Ist Egal, Gleiches Problem)

Nun eben habe ich formatiert alle Updates drauf gemacht und dann den Chipsatz Treiber installiert aber trotzdem war im G-Manager noch der oben genannte Adapter nicht installiert. Dieser so habe ich es erlebt wurde/sollte zu einen ACPI v.2 werden, glaub ich zumindest.

2.) Der Storeage Manager von Intel kann bei mir nicht installiert werde, er sagt mir mit oder ohne Treiber das die Mindestanforderung nicht erfüllt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Hmm, geh mal ins Bios.
Mach mal "Load bios default" oder so (F9 glaube ich) und starte das System mal.
Lass mal den ganzen unnsinnigen Kram wie Storage weg.
Ansonsten Winows neu raufschieben.
Bios Update lieber mit dem Asus Tool machen. Ist für sich sicherlich einfacher.


----------



## eSpox (15. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, geh mal ins Bios.
> Mach mal "Load bios default" oder so (F9 glaube ich) und starte das System mal.
> Lass mal den ganzen unnsinnigen Kram wie Storage weg.
> Ansonsten Winows neu raufschieben.
> Bios Update lieber mit dem Asus Tool machen. Ist für sich sicherlich einfacher.


 
1.) Ich hatte/hab den Manager nicht

2.) Der Bios läuft seit ich ihn habe auf Standard CMos + C1E Support + Intel Speed Step deaktiviert

3.) Bios Flash ist nicht passiert und wird nicht passieren da ich es nicht bruache. War eher eine allgemeine Frage.

4.) Habe schon X mal formatiert


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> 1.) Ich hatte/hab den Manager nicht


 
Den braucht nicht mal Intel selbst. 



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> 2.) Der Bios läuft seit ich ihn habe auf Standard CMos + C1E Support + Intel Speed Step deaktiviert


 
Geh mal ins Bios und mach "Default" Einstellungen.



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> 3.) Bios Flash ist nicht passiert und wird nicht passieren da ich es nicht bruache. War eher eine allgemeine Frage.


 
Brauchste auch nur, wenn tatsächlich was nicht geht und man alles andere ausgeschlossen hat.



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> 4.) Habe schon X mal formatiert


 
Äh, wieso hast du x-Mal formatiert?


----------



## eSpox (15. November 2008)

So:

*Aktueller Stand:*

Formatiert,

Treiber: Nur Wireless-Lan Karte

Sonstiges: SP3 alle Updates drauf

Bios: Standard(Default)
----

Sagt mir jetzt wie ich vorgehen soll.


----------



## xTc (15. November 2008)

Beim Board ist doch ne Treiber-CD dabei. Damit installierst du nun die Treiber. Am einfachsten wäre es, wenn du die Treiber automatisch installieren lässt.

Dafür ist sogar extra ein Assistent mit dabei. Dann sollte eigentlich alles laufen.


Gruß


----------



## eSpox (15. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> So:
> 
> *Aktueller Stand:*
> 
> ...


 


xTc schrieb:


> Beim Board ist doch ne Treiber-CD dabei. Damit installierst du nun die Treiber. Am einfachsten wäre es, wenn du die Treiber automatisch installieren lässt.
> 
> Dafür ist sogar extra ein Assistent mit dabei. Dann sollte eigentlich alles laufen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich möchte die Neuesten Treiber drauf haben. Es geht darum das es beim Chipsatz Probleme gibt ich aber schon getestet habe das es von der Treiber CD her nichts anderes ist, gleiches Problem.

Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein zum Downloadcenter von Intel zu gehen und den Chipsatztreiber der nicht für versierte Anwender oder Entwickler ist zu downlaoden und zu instalieren? Oder


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Du hast eine W-Lan Karte?
Wieso keinen Stick, ist doch einfacher.

Na ja, egal. jetzt legst du die CD vom Mainboard rein und installierst nur die Standardtreiber, lass den ganzen Storage oder Sata Mist beiseite, funktioniert sowieso nicht richtig.
Also, ich zeig dir das mal beim MIIF.
Das P5Q sollte nicht viel anders aussehen (ist ja auch Asus).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts aus, wenn du die CD einlegst. Drücke mal auf "ASUS instAll" oder sowas, sollte bei dir ähnlich aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem du bei "ASUS instAll" raufgeklickt hast (den Rest kannste getrost vergessen) kommt das hier. Treiberinstallation anpassen drücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann machst du Haken bei "Intel Chipsatz bla bla bla und beim Ethernet Treiber, falls du dein Netzwerkanschluss brauchst. Wenn nicht, dann nicht.
Also dort die Haken machen, wo auf dem Bild keine zu sehen sind.
Die anderen kannste ebenfalls vergessen.


Edit:
und komm mir nicht mit dem Spruch "ich brauche die neuesten Treiber".
Nee, die brauchste nicht. Intel entwickelt da nichts mehr und es kommt auch nichts mehr dazu. Die Treiber CD reicht völlig.


----------



## eSpox (15. November 2008)

Danke schon mal für deine super Presentation

1.)Diese EPU Engine auch?

2.) ''Die Anderen kannst du getrost vergessen'' Da gibs keine anderen, wenn ich Haken mache wo keine sind hab ich alle

3.) Die Sata Treiber brauch ich da auf dem P5Q-E nebem dem Sata Anschlüßen noch Marvell Adapter da sind!


----------



## xTc (15. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein zum Downloadcenter von Intel zu gehen und den Chipsatztreiber der nicht für versierte Anwender oder Entwickler ist zu downlaoden und zu instalieren? Oder



Nö, ist es auch nicht. Die Treiber dort sind vom 02.06.2008. 

-> Runterladen und glücklich sein.

Ansonsten machst du es wie _quantenslipstream_ es beschrieben hat.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für deine super Presentation
> 
> 1.)Diese EPU Engine auch?


 
Was für eine EPU Engine?
Ich sagte doch, braucht kein Mensch. Man kann an den Bildern doch sehr gut sehen, was du brauchst und was nicht.



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> 2.) ''Die Anderen kannst du getrost vergessen'' Da gibs keine anderen, wenn ich Haken mache wo keine sind hab ich alle


 
Nee, ich sagte doch, nur beim ersten.
Wie sieht denn deine CD aus, mach mal einen Screen davon, dann kann ich dir sagen, was du brauchst.



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> 3.) Die Sata Treiber braach ich da auf dem P5Q-E nebem dem Sata Anschlüßen noch Marvell Adapter da sind!


 
Was für ein Marvell Adapter?
Die Sata Treiber brauchst du nur dann, wenn du E-Sata mit Hot Plug nutzen willst. Dann must du die entsprechenden Ports im Bios auf AHCI umstellen, aber auch nur die.
Ansonsten lang IDE Mode.


----------



## eSpox (15. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die makiert, die ich brauche,

Chipsatz= Ist eben der Chipsatz

SoundMAX= Soundchip

Marvell Yukon = Ethernet Controller(LAN)

Marvell Sata Treiber = Ist für den 88SE61.XX Adapter neben den Sata Controllern auf dem MB

Asus EPU-SIx Engine = Keine Ahnung, soll wohl Strom sparen or so


----------



## xTc (15. November 2008)

Genau, die installierst du und dann passts. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Richtig, Stromsparschrott kannste getrost vergessen. Funktioniert sowieso nie richtig.
Den Marvell Treiber würde ich aber nur dann raufschieben, wenn du *keine *IDE Platten dran hast, von denen du booten willst. Ansonsten bricht das ganze System zusammen.
Soundtreiber ist klar, du benutzt ja Onboardsound.
Brauchst du den Netzwerkanschluss wirklich?
Wenn nicht, weglassen.


Edit:
Und wundere dich nicht, wenn es etwas dauert.
Windows braucht stunden, bis die paar MB Inteltreiber installiert sind


----------



## eSpox (15. November 2008)

Gut mache das dann jetzt über InstallALL die oben auf den Screen zusehen sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Jep, mach das mal. Sag bescheid, wenn du fertig bist.
Was für eine W-Lan Karte hast du denn?

Ich kann dir aber trotzdem ein Stick empfehlen, ist einfacher.


----------



## eSpox (15. November 2008)

Jetzt ist InstallALL fertig. Ich bekomme jetzt bei jedem Start nen Tab wo er folgende Hardware isntallieren möchte:

Marvell Virtuall Device,

Wat soll ich damit jetzt machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist InstallALL fertig. Ich bekomme jetzt bei jedem Start nen Tab wo er folgende Hardware isntallieren möchte:
> 
> Marvell Virtuall Device,
> 
> Wat soll ich damit jetzt machen?


 
Was ist das denn für'n Zeug.
Ich schau mal eben nach.....



.... nachgeschaut. 

Hier, mal durchlesen und so machen:



> *Lösung für Probleme mit Marvell 88SE61xx PATA/eSATA Controller in Verbindung mit IDE/ATAPI Laufwerken unter Windows XP*
> *(Mainboard ASUS P5KWS)*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eSpox (15. November 2008)

1.)Marvell Virtuell Device SCSI Array Device,

Dazu passt die oben genannte Problembeschreibung leider nicht mehr. Kann z.B nicht bei der Instalation wie oben steht Standard IDE.. auswählen!

Edit: Probleme hab ich ja auch nicht, er meldet ja nur das er den Treiber gern instalieren möchte!



> Es wird bei mir gesucht nach:
> 
> -Marvell Virtuall Device
> 
> -Marvell Virtuell Device SCSI Array Device


 
Was soll ich da jetzt machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> 1.)Marvell Virtuell Device SCSI Array Device,
> 
> Dazu passt die oben genannte Problembeschreibung leider nicht mehr. Kann z.B nicht bei der Instalation wie oben steht Standard IDE.. auswählen!
> 
> Edit: Probleme hab ich ja auch nicht, er meldet ja nur das er den Treiber gern instalieren möchte!


 
Dann geh mal in den Geräte Manager und deaktiviere den Controller oder geh ins Bios und stelle ihn auf Disable oder du installierst den Treiber manuell von der CD, indem du über den Geräte Manager - Treiber aktuallisieren die passende *.inf Datei suchst (nicht bei der Inf Datei rechts klick und install drücken, das bringt gar nichts).



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> 2.) Warum ist beim herunterfahren der Stand-by Modus ausgegraut?


 
Installiere mal den Grafikkartentreiber, dann geht das schon.


Äh, hatte ich eingangs nicht erklärt, dass du den Marvel Controller erst mal weglassen solltest?


----------



## eSpox (15. November 2008)

Habe ihn jetzt mal selbst machen lassen und er hat ihn einfach installiert. Habe ihn zwar nicht übers Internet suchen lassen, habe aber sonst die Treiber CD noch drin und er hat wohl über diese den Treiber gefunden. Im G-Manager steht nichts mehr als Fragezeichen!

Habe jetzt aber wieder ein doofes Gefühl da ja wieder was zuerst komisch war usw.. Will ja einfach ein beruhgtes Gefühl haben das alles perfekt gelaufen ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Habe ihn jetzt mal selbst machen lassen und er hat ihn einfach installiert. Habe ihn zwar nicht übers Internet suchen lassen, habe aber sonst die Treiber CD noch drin und er hat wohl über diese den Treiber gefunden. Im G-Manager steht nichts mehr als Fragezeichen!


 
Dann ist doch gut.



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt aber wieder ein doofes Gefühl da ja wieder was zuerst komisch war usw.. Will ja einfach ein beruhgtes Gefühl haben das alles perfekt gelaufen ist!


 
Äh, 
fummel mal nicht zuviel daran herum, dann geht das schon. Mach lieber mal ein BackUp davon, dann kannste weiter machen.


----------



## eSpox (16. November 2008)

Ich meine eher das ich nochmal formatiere, ?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Ich meine eher das ich nochmal formatiere, ?!


 
Verstehe ich nicht, wieso willst du nochmal formatieren, ich denke es läuft jetzt?


----------



## eSpox (16. November 2008)

Ja, keine Ahnung. Habe Angst das etwas nicht stabil läuft or so.


----------



## xTc (16. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hbfe614 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich meine eher das ich nochmal formatiere, ?!
> ...



Wenn es jetzt läuft, dann brauchst du doch nicht nochmal formatieren. Lass es so und nutz das System.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Wenn es jetzt läuft, dann brauchst du doch nicht nochmal formatieren. Lass es so und nutz das System.
> 
> Gruß


 
Da schließe ich mich voll an, wenn es jetzt geht, *dann lass es um Gottes Willen bloß laufen.*
Besorg die ein Backup Programm und lege *jetzt* eins von Windows an. Dann kannst du weiter machen.


----------



## eSpox (16. November 2008)

Ne schon okay dann lass ich das jetzt
--

Bedanke mich...an... allen! Super Danke Euch

--

@Quant: Das Grafikproblem ist mit dem neuen Board immernoch da!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2008)

Hbfe614 schrieb:


> @Quant: Das Grafikproblem ist mit dem neuen Board immernoch da!


 
War mir klar, liegt ja auch nicht an der Grafikkarte, dem Mainboard oder an sonst was. Es liegt am *Spiel*.


----------



## eSpox (17. November 2008)

> Das Spiel läuft mit 60 Herz wie oft noch


Eine Frage noch zum Board,

Kann man die Drehzahl vom CPU Lüfter nicht runterschrauben? Im Bios habe ich die Fan Controll bei Gehäuse so wie beim CPU Lüfter an doch der CPU Lüfter dreht locker flockig seine 1400 RPM weiter. Die Gehäuselüfter gehen runter zu 800 RPM!

Lüfter(CPU): Noctua 120mm

Edit: Liegs daran das er 3-pin ist? Wenn ja kann ich da irgentwie was dran machen? Er ist mir zu laut!


----------

